# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [clavier]Action sur touche Entre

## michaeljeru

Voila, j'ai un programme qui en gros m'affiche une grille.
Pour cela, une JFrame s'affiche et l, on doit entrer la largeur de grille que l'on souhaite dans un JTextField, puis appuyer sur un JButton OK pour valider.
Au lieu d'appuyer sur le bouton OK pour valider, je souhaite valider en appuyant sur la touche Entre de mon clavier.
Je sais vaguement qu'il faut utiliser les KeyListener, mais comment cela cohabite-t-il avec un ActionListener? Et comment faire pour n'couter le Entre que sur cette JFrame et pas  un autre moment dans le programme? Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## nicgando

En effet le KeyListener te seras ncessaire.

Tu n'as pas  avoir peur  :;):   du ActionListener ceux sont deux listeners indpendants

Ensuite pour savoir si c'est entre ou une autre touche qui a t tap dans ton JTextField tu n'as cas comparer le code de la touche reue



```

```


Un tutorial Sun ici

----------


## michaeljeru

ok, donc si j'utilise ce keylistener, je vais programmer la touche entre pour cliquer sur mon bouton, a veut dire qu'il doit toujours tre prsent, mme non visible?
dans mon programme, j'ai 2 mode d'affichage de grille, un mode manuel (la grille est vide, je la remplie manuellement par la suite) ou un mode auto (la grille est affiche et remplie  la cration). Ce qui signifie que j'ai 2 JFrame et donc 2 JButtons diffrents. Comment programmer le keylistener dans ce cas?

edit : j'ai ajout le KeyListener, mais Eclipse m'a forc  rajouter un KeyTyped et un KeyPressed. Je dois m'en servir?
et pour le branchement de l'couteur, c'est juste monbouton.addKeyListener(this)? Parce qu'en l'tat actuel, a ne marche pas.

----------


## nicgando

Oui c'est normale l'interface KeyListener contient ces trois mthodes
Je pense que tu devrais prendre un petit livre pour dbuter Java ou bien il y a plein de sites rpertoris sur Developpez

Sinon c'est sur ton JTextField que tu veux faire 'entrer' donc c'est sur le JTextField  que tu dois faire le addKeyListener

----------


## iohack

et pour complter j'ajouterais que pour tre sr que c'est bien ton textfield et pas une autre composant auquel et tu as ajouter un keylister, tu dois rajouter a :


```

```

----------


## michaeljeru

C'est bon, c'est rsolu. Pour identifier lequel de mes 2 boutons met, lors de l'affichage de l'un ou l'autre des JFrame, j'affectue 0 ou 1  un entier s. 
Ca donne a :


```

```

----------


## nicgando

Heu ... comment dire ... c'est crado  :;):  

Il faut faire comme te l'as montr iohack

```

```

----------


## Janitrix

Je sais que le sujet est rsolu, mais il y a quelque chose  dire. Tu ne vas pas te faire c*** avec un KeyListener alors qu'un ActionListener suffit. Mais comment a peut marcher, me diras-tu. C'est simple, si tu ajoutes un ActionListener sur un TextField, il te gnre un vnement lors de l'appui de la touche Entre dans ce composant. C'est exactement ce que tu veux non ?
Donc tu fais simplement :

```

```

Voila c'est tout !

----------

